# Hy-Drive شركة تبع جهاز يقلل استهلاك الديزل والسولار الى 36 % فى كندا-امريكا-استراليا



## مبتدىءلينوكس (31 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم 

شركة من الشركات الناجحة فى مجال وقود الماء 

انها تبيع اجهزة تحليل الماء للمساعدة على تقليل استهلاك وقود الديزل 
ملحوظة بسبب انها تستخدم كميات قليلة من وقود الماء فقد سمح لها بالترخيص والبيع لتلك الاجهزة 

والا اختفت الى الابد\

الان مع الرابط لم اراد مشاهدة الفلم 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_J_D0NS0BE&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_J_D0NS0BE&feature=related


ويمكنك رفع معدل انتاج الوقود من الماء وبالتالى تحصل على 90% من توفير اموالك اللتى تصرف هباء كل يوم 

مشكورا الانتظار حتى يتم رفع الصور 

لى عودة بعد رفع الصور


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (31 مايو 2008)

*الصور والشرح*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الان مع الصور والشرح

1==

صورة اعلان الشركة







2==


صورة تشرح المميزات من حفاظ على البيئة و زيادة قدرة المحرك وتقليل استهلاك الوقود









3==
صورة الخلية المعدة للبيع








4==

مجموعة صور متتالية تشرح كيف يدخل الهيدروجين للمحرك والاشتعال








5==










6==









7==









8==










9==
تل الصورة تشرح بانه لا خطر من الانفجار لانه لايوجد خزان للهيدروجين كما فى السيارات الحديثة اللتى تعمل بخلايا الهيدروجين لتوليد الكهرباء 

فهنا لايتم توليد كهرباءمن الهيدروجين بل يتم حرقه كما هو بحالته الغازية

فلا حاجة لوجود غزانات للغاز












تابع باقى الصور


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (31 مايو 2008)

تابع الضرح

10==











11=
صورة توضح مكان تركيب الجهاز 








12==

محموعة صور توضح كيف يتم الحرق مع وقود الدينزل










13==











14==













15==














16==











17==











18==










19==











20==














21==










22==










23==













24==












25==













26==











27==














28==

صورة توضح التوفير فى استهلاك الديزلكوقود مما يعنى زيادة عدد الكيلومترت المقطوعة بالجالون








29==











30==










31==
صورة توضح خلايا التحليل الكهربي 










32==










33==














تابع


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (31 مايو 2008)

تابع الصور والشرح

34==













35==

صورة توضح نوع من الشاحنات يوفر بهذا الجهاز 35 % من الوقود 











36==











37==











38==

صورة توضح مزايا وفود الماء وحفاظة على البيئة واطالة عمر المحرك للسيارة 

وتقليل العوادم السامه والاكاسيد








39==

صورة توضح سكل ونظافة سطح الشلندر - وش السلندر== فلا يوجد عليه هباب اسود نتيجة حرق الديزل كما بالمحركات االلتى لا تستخدم وقود الماء









40==

صورة اظهر شكل البستم وعليه الهباب نتيجة استخدام الديزل فقط او السولار فقط او الجاز فقط









41==
صورة توضح البستم لمحرك يستخدم وقود الماء وترى البستم نظيف من الشوائب









42==


صورة توضح المصدر الكهربائي لتشعيل الجهاز لانتاج وقود الماء وهو المولد الكهربي بالسيارة ويسمى الدينامو









43==
صورة الممميزات للنظام الجديد











44==

صورة توضح الفرق بين محرك ديزل لايستخدم وقود الماء مع الديزل 

واخر يستخدم وقود الماء مع الديزل









45==

صورة توضح الفرق فى المسافة المقطوعة باليزل سواء بوقود الماء او بدونا 

وكذالك العادم











46==












47==
صور من فلم اخر للشركة يوضح منتجاتها 










48==
صور لاماكن التركيب وبعض الشاحنات اللتى تم تركيب الجهاز علية









49==
صورة مخزن الشركة ولاحظ عدد الاجهزة المعدة للبيع









50==

صمورة الجهاز وعليه اسم الشركة







تابع الصور والشرح


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (31 مايو 2008)

تابع الصور والشرح 


51==

صورة عملية قياس الجهاز والتاكد من الجودة 











52==
















53==
صمرو دائرة التحليل الكهربي \

واعتقد انها تطوير لدائرة استانى ماير الشهيرة لتحليل الماء

حيث انم يستخدموا الماء فقط بدون الكترولود








54==












55==





56==













57==
صورة سيارت التوزيع للشركة










58==

صور لمهندسين وعملاء للشركة يشكرون في الجهاز وانه يوفى للسارة فى اليوم 60 دولار 









59==












60==












61==












62==










63==












64==











65==










66==












تمت بحمد الله تعالى


----------



## زهير النابلسي (17 ديسمبر 2009)

أسلام عليكم جميعاً 
الأخ الكريم المشرف على المنتدى الطيب في كل المجالات أين الصور هل هناك أسرار أيضاً تخص أصحب النفط 
أرجو أضهار الصور الكم الأجر من الله أبو العبد


----------



## ابو عزام f16 (1 مارس 2010)

موضوع جميل


----------

